

All tutorials in one place - Tasm
http://free-tutorial-for.me/

======
aichcon
The domain may be difficult for your users to access or remember. The dashes
and the .me could easily be forgotten or mistyped, as well as "tutorial" vs
"tutorials".

When trying to generate a domain I like the "say it out loud" test so I can
see how potential users may try to explain it to someone if they're
recommending the service in person. Lots of "dashes" is a red flag .

Just a suggestion, I see that myfreetutorials.com and even freetutorialsfor.me
is available. May want to check those out.

------
mlLK
Disappointing, excitement got the better of me and I upvoted out of sheer
anticipation that someone finally implemented a Facade interface pattern for
tutorials on the web.

Instead I gotta get more printer paper and another hard-drive to archive all
these pdfs I'll probably never read.

------
Banzai10
This is a very cool service, but the search isn't so good as the idea. I tried
to search some composed names and the queries returned a lot of results but
none of them were significant at least in the first page :D

------
Scriptor
This seems to work well only with highly general or extremely popular
searches. I tried web.py, django, and jquery and got far fewer results than
there should be.

~~~
frossie
And little use without some kind of category browsing.

------
pmichaud
If only there were a service online that allowed me to search for tutorials
and documents by keyword... it'd save me so much time!

------
johnohara
Typed 'computer science' -- hmmm, results don't look right.

------
loderuner
I like the name of the service :) And it have good search results.

